# أسعار خامات المواد الكيميائية ( يوم بـ يوم )



## احمد هلطم (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم إخوانى فى الله 

فى هذا الموضوع سأكتب لكم أسعار الكيماويات يوم بـيوم 
أن شاء الله سيكون هذا الموضوع مفتوح دائما لنتحدث فية عن أسعار المواد الكيميائية 

وذلك الموضوع ساكتب لكم فية أسعار الكيماويات وسيكون ذلك معتمدا على مجموعه من الاساسيات يجب أن نتعرف عليها جميعا 

أن الخام يختلف سعرة حسب الاتى :.

1- جودة الخام 

2- البلد المنشأ 

سأكتب لكم التغيرات فى أسعار الخامات 

حتى أوفر عليكم الجهد المبذول فى هذا الامر 

خاصة ان الكثيرين لا يعرفون ان يميزوا بين الخام عالى الجودة والخام الردىء 


:12::14::12::14::12::14::12::14::12::14:


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 يناير 2011)

*اليكم بعض الاسعار*

* الكحولات 
1- الميثانول : السعر من 2جنية مصرى الى 4 جنية مصرى 
حسب التركيز 

2- الايثانول السعر من 6 جنية مصرى الى 16 جنية مصرى 
حسب التركيز 

3- الايزو بروبانول السعر من 9 جنية مصرى الى 17 جنية مصرى 
حسب التركيز 

4- الايزو بيوتانول السعر حسب البلد المنشأ يتراوح ما بين 10 جنية مصرى الى 17 جنية مصرى


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 يناير 2011)

*أسعار الكيماويات*

تابع اسعار الكيماويات 

1- جمدانة السلفونك يتراوح سعرها ما بين 370 جنية الى 520 جنية مصرى 
وذلك حسب الجودة والشفافية والذوبانية ومعادلة التصبن 
لذلك اقول للإخوة الا يغتروا بالاسعار القليلة 
وهو منتج محلى 

2- التكسابون سعرة حسب بلد المنشأ يتراوح ما بين 11 الى 15 جنية للكيلو 
الالمانى المنشا سعرة 11 فى الجمدانة و بـ 15 الكيلو خارجى 
الايطالى المنشا سعرة 9 فى الجمدانة و بـ 13.5 خارجى 
الافضل الالمانى المنشأ لوجود فارق كبير جدا فى الجودة


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 يناير 2011)

نستكمل فى وقت اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 يناير 2011)

*ملحوظة هامة جداً*

ملحوظة هامة جداً

الاسعار تتغير من فترة لفترة 

لذلك يجب متابعة الصفح الجديدة من الموضوع 

حتى نتعرف على الاسعار الجديدة 

قد اكتب اليوم اسعار ثم بعد فترة اكتب أسعار أخرى 

لذلك يجب متابعة الصفح الجديدة من الموضوع


----------



## احمد هلطم (19 يناير 2011)

*أسعار خامات الصناعات الكيميائية*

3- الصودى الكاوية NaOH 

الشكارة 25 كيلو التركى المنشأ الشكارة بـ 90 جنية 
و شكارة شركة النصر ( بتاعة الجيش ) بـ 90 جنية بردة 
بس أنا أفضل بتاع شركة النصر 

4- التراى ايثانول أمين Tri Ethanol amine
الكيلو بـ 20 جنية 

5- الكمبرلان kd 
الكيلو بـ 19 جنية 

6- التراى صوديوم فوسفات 
الكيلو بـ 5 جنية 

7- التراى صوديوم بولى فوسفات 
الكيلو بـ 8 جنية


----------



## agabeain (19 يناير 2011)

باااارك اللة فيك بااشمهندسنااا الغاالى وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## شبح الكمبيوتر (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا جزاك الله خير الجزاء م/احمد على هذا الموضوع
ثانيا أود من حضرتك الرجاء بوضع اسعار الآكريليك آسيد -pmma - والعوامل المساعدة والبادئة فى صبهم وأماكن بيعهم فى مصر
أرجو الرد سريعا ولكم فائق الاحترام​


----------



## msamsamsa (19 يناير 2011)

اماكن البيع فى شارع الجيش


----------



## najdat55 (19 يناير 2011)

الرجاء تزويدنا بسعر green phosphoric acid + di ammonium phosphate +phosphoric feltilizer price in ton pls.

thanks


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع رائع يا اخ احمد جزاك الله كل خير وتكملة لموضوعك ان شركة تقوم بتصنيع انزيم الكيميليز وهو بديل فعال جدا لانزيم الليبيز لانه يقوم بنفس الغرض وهو تفتيت وتكسير البقع البروتينية علما ان سعر الانزيمات عموما عند بتوع الكيماويات جميعا لايقل عن 55 جنيه للكيلو الواحد وهذا فى الكميات الكبيرة وقد وجدته فى هذه الشركة بسعر سبعة جنيهات ونصف غير شامل ضريبة المبيعات تخيل وهذا للكيلو الواحد وهذه الشركة تابعة ايضا للجيش بالطبع لا تعليق


----------



## أحمد رحمه (21 يناير 2011)

ما هو سعر acetic acid 98%
sod hydrosulphat


----------



## العجمىى (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## microchemist (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
ارجوا معرفه سعر كيلو الاجارagar الفورمالين formalin وsilica gel وما هى الاماكن التى تباع بها


----------



## ossass73 (25 يناير 2011)

صباح جميل وبشكرك على المعلومات البراقه والجميل لاسعار السوق واريد ان اسأل على اسعار ثانى اكسيد التيتانيوم (الروتايل) الصينى بكام ومتوفر فين؟
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ربى اغفر لى والناس جميعا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يناير 2011)

العجمىى قال:


> جزاك الله خير


عودا حميدا


----------



## microchemist (26 يناير 2011)

للضروره اريد معرفه سعر الagarose وانواعه واين يباع وكذلك الاجار والفورمالين والسيليكا جل ضروورى لو سمحت


----------



## القوي بالله (16 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mohamed_moselhy (31 مايو 2011)

لوسمحتم عايز اسعار بالكيماويات دى *Copper sulfate pentahydrate*​ *Hydrogen Peroxide (50%)*​ *Caustic Soda Flakes*​ *Sodium Silicate (Liquid)*​ *Sulfuric Acid (98%)*​ *Nitric Acid (50%)*​ *Sodium Carbonate*​ *Calcium Carbonate*​ *Calcium Sulfate*​ *Calcium Nitrate*​ *Hydrochloric Acid*​ *Sulfonic Acid*​ *Feed Salt*​ *Sodium Bicarbonate*​ *Di calcium sulfate*​ *Phosphoric acid*​


----------



## noobe (2 يونيو 2011)

تحياتى


----------



## Teknovalley (16 يونيو 2011)

الاخ الكريم خالد يونس
لو تكرمت تذكر بيانات الشركة التابعة للجيش التي تنتج هذا النوع من الانزيم لاني لم أجده في أي مكان اخر و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## basemsh2003 (26 يونيو 2011)

عاوز اعرف سعر شيكارة التيتانيوم ديبونت 902 r 
وسعر الاستيرين اكريليك التركي
وسعر التيلوز


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## شوكت مبروك (18 نوفمبر 2011)

أحمد رحمه قال:


> ما هو سعر acetic acid 98%
> sod hydrosulphat


acitic acid 99.8% India 8.00 le/kg
soduim hydrosulphate 90% at 13.00 LE/KG


----------



## omardabbas (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بدي اعرف سعر الاكزلين بمصر


----------



## hend30 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مفاجأة سعر السلفوريك اسيد 98.7% سعر الطن 1750 جنيها مصريا لا غير 
بضاعة حاضرة ( اى كمية )


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قليوبى (30 نوفمبر 2011)

لو تكرمت اخى عاوز اعرف اسعار الخامات المستخدمة فى تصنيع التنر ولو امكن تساعدنى برئيك فى نسب المكونات لانتاج تنر شعبى جيد لحد ما وبسعر مقبول فى السوق المصرى
خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## the_radiation (9 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال للأعضاء الفضلاء
اسأل عن اقرب موزع خامات منظفات من منطقة سيناء العريش
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مدحتتت (10 ديسمبر 2011)

لوسمحت مهندس احمد انا بعمل دراسة جدول لانشاء مصنع لانتاج الاسفنج الصناعى ولا اجد احد فى مساعدتى فى الحصول على المواد الخام اماكن بيعاها فى مصر واذا كان حضرتك تعرف زميل له خبره فى صب الاسفنج رجاء ان تعرفنى عليه حيث سوف احتاج اليه عند التصنيع ولك جزير الشكر اخول مدحت عبد الحليم


----------



## مدحتتت (10 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2492231#post2492231#ixzz1gaxeoewa

​ *لوسمحت مهندس احمد انا بعمل دراسة جدول لانشاء مصنع لانتاج الاسفنج الصناعى ولا اجد احد فى مساعدتى فى الحصول على المواد الخام اماكن بيعاها فى مصر واذا كان حضرتك تعرف زميل له خبره فى صب الاسفنج رجاء ان تعرفنى عليه حيث سوف احتاج اليه عند التصنيع ولك جزير الشكر اخول مدحت عبد الحليم*​


----------



## elqusar_26186 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

بالنسبه لاماكن البيع فهى كثيره اما المواد البادئه فعلى حسب نظام التشغيل الى شبح الكمبيوتر


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Gasser (7 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا لهذا الموضوع الرائع.
ممكن أعرف في مصر أين أستطيع شراء الميثانول بكميات وأسعار تجارية؟

شكرا


----------



## محمد إبراهيم O.C (9 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
التكسابون الكورى بسعر 13 جنية الكيلو


----------



## boggy (28 يناير 2014)

عايز اعرف اسعار ماده الفااولفين سلفونات الصوديوم وماده lt104


----------



## hussin asmy (27 فبراير 2014)

شاكرين لك المجهود المبذول وادام الله عليك نعمه الصحه وراحه البال


----------



## hussin asmy (27 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك علي المجهود المبذول وجعل لك في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله = ولكن لنا رجاء ياريت تضع تلك الاسعاؤ في شكل جدول =اي اسم الصنف -القيمه = التاريخ هذا مجرد راي واشكرك كثيرا وربنا يوفقك دوما


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (15 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع 
سؤال 
ما سعر المستحلبات الغذائية مثل ليثين الصويا و الجلسرين الغذائي و من أين أحصل عليهم من الاسكندرية ؟


----------



## ملكه فى بيتى (11 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك علي المجهود المبذول وجعل لك في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## engmahmoudsobhy (7 مايو 2014)

ممكن حضرتك تقولنا عناوين مصانع للكماويات نشترى منها المواد دى احسن وارقام تلفونتها


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

( لا اله الا أنت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين )


----------



## dia17 (16 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## hbahgat98216 (18 يوليو 2015)

بالنسبة للسلفونيك احسن حاجة ايه واجيبها منين؟
والسعر انهاردة كام؟


----------



## hbahgat98216 (18 يوليو 2015)

رقمك؟


----------



## hbahgat98216 (18 يوليو 2015)

hend30 قال:


> مفاجأة سعر السلفوريك اسيد 98.7% سعر الطن 1750 جنيها مصريا لا غير
> بضاعة حاضرة ( اى كمية )





ممكن رقمك؟


----------



## كميائى مبتدئ (14 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلك فين التكسابون ابو 11 جنيه


----------



## M_K_O (14 أكتوبر 2015)

كميائى مبتدئ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من فضلك فين التكسابون ابو 11 جنيه



ياسيدى الفاضل ده كان في 2011-2012 مش دلوقتى


----------



## zizoamr36 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

ارجو تزويدي باسعار المواد الاتية و اماكن بيعها صوديوم الومنيوم سليكات -دي جليكول استيارات-النفثا- شمع البرافين ارجو سرعة الرد و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zizoamr36 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

سمعت انه يوجد صابون معدن مثل الصابون الكالسيومي و الصوديومي و الليثيومي علي شكل بودره او مبشور هل اجد من يساعدني مكان بيعها و اسعارها و لكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## zizoamr36 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

سمعت بوجود صابون معدني علي شكل بودره او مبشور مثل الصابون الصوديومي و الكالسيومي و الليثيومي ممكن تزويدي باسعارها و اماكن بيعها و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## M_K_O (15 أكتوبر 2015)

وابحث عن ماده PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil
وهل هي ethoxylated fatty alcohol

كما ابحث عن 
Polyoxyethylene Glycol Fatty Acid Ester

Polyoxyethylene Alkyl Ether


Polyoxyethylene Alkyl Ether

وكلهم nonanionic بسايه موجود وموجود في صورة ايه هو دا الى مش عارفه عن السوق
رجاء المساعده


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

من اين احصل على bht و bha في مصر
وبكم الكيلو ومن هو افضل الباعة في هذا المجال
بارك الله بكم


----------



## طارق محمد يونس (30 أبريل 2017)

ابحث عن موردين خامات بلاستيك pvc لصناعه المواسير البلاستيك


----------



## xspeeder (11 يونيو 2017)

من اين احصل علي شمع كرنوبا في مصر


----------



## sameh ssss (12 سبتمبر 2017)

لو ممكن التفضل بالمساعدة فى أماكن بيع بودرة copolyster , copolyamide
مع وافر الشكر


----------

